# Project Xtern



## 1bipapmask (Oct 28, 2011)

I have inquired about an xternship and have not received a reply, either. I received my CPC-A in August, '11. I'll email every Project Xtern in NC and see if I get a response. Hopefully just a fluke.


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

1bipapmask said:


> I have inquired about an xternship and have not received a reply, either. I received my CPC-A in August, '11. I'll email every Project Xtern in NC and see if I get a response. Hopefully just a fluke.



I have heard of other not getting responses from Project Xtern.  Have you tried posting a question to Reed Pew on the AAPC website?  You can contact him directly by clicking on his picture on the homepage.


----------

